# Parking at or near Heathrow?



## Malawi54 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hello!

I am new here and hope this isn't too stupid a question:
I am planning to pick up my son at Heathrow airport on the way back from holiday, and I have no idea where I could park our motorhome (7 m long, 3 m high) near the airport for an hour or two. He is only a child and I will be on my own (apart from our dogs), so I will definitely have to leave the camper and go in to pick him up, just stopping outside won't work. 

Any ideas or experience?

Thanks!


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

We took my daughter there a couple of years ago. We couldn't park near the terminal but had no problem with the long stay car park. There's a shuttle bus to the terminal. My daughter's flight was late evening so, having paid for 24 hours, we spent the night there - a bit noisy but we still slept soundly! 
I don't think you'll have a problem parking but it will be relatively expensive  (not sure how much it was but around £16 is in my memory). Good luck  

-H


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

You don't say which terminal but at terminal 3 there is a special parking area for what they refer to as High Sided Vehicles. It's on the street level of the multi storey in front of the terminal building.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Heathrow is tight, but remember coaches go in there every day! Sometimes easier to sit 1m outside then get them to call you when they are ready.
Easier to pick up from the DEPARTURES area (honest) - so arrange to mee them at the end of departures for the terminal you want. Drive through. Stop for 10 seconds as they climb in, then get out quick!
(PS - was a weekly flyer from LHR for a while and live 1.5m away)

So I'd say, if from T123, just park up maybe here http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=51.508026,-0.452389&spn=0.000995,0.00283&z=19 and its 5 mins (pending traffic) to T123 area. This road is next to canal (and near railway), fairly quiet, and lorries sometimes park there. Bridge (over not under) tight-ish to get in but lorries use it all the time.


----------

